

Did anyone ever wonder why Satoshi Nakamoto used a GMX mail account? - benries

I know those were very common in Germany before Gmail became more popular, but I have never known anyone outside of Germany to use GMX.
======
rufusjones
Hi-- Rufus Jones. Pleased to make your acquaintance. I live outside of
Germany-- in fact, I live outside of Boston. There was a 3-year period when
you couldn't pick up a computer magazine without finding a 1-page or 2-page
spread on 1&1 Media, which is why they have 13 million accounts.

I have mine because they're less annoying than MS, Yahoo or Google, and I
really don't need more for LivingSocial or Groupon,

------
serf
they used to be big globally when it was hard to find a free pop3/imap enabled
account. post-gmail it's not that big a feature anymore.

